# Stereo Wiring problems



## Hechterooskie

I am installing a new stereo in my 2000 chevy Silverado 1500 and ran into a couple problems when I came to wiring it up. I hooked up everything that I could to my new stereo and it would not turn on when I turn on the vehicle. My stereo wire adapter harness has a wire for illumination and there is no place for this on mmt stereo. Do I splice this into another wire? Also there is a whole set of wires that had nothing to hook into with the adapter that I bought. Is this normal? I'm not sure what those wires are for I looked up the wiring diagram for my vehicle online and couldn't find anything for the other set of wires. Any help would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## imickey503

IDRATZ! would have had so much fun with this.. But your not too new. Hello! Welcome to the Forum. 

First things first. 

We got your model year and truck brand and make. So that's good. But I don't know what MMT is? 

The closest I can find is this: 









This:









* I don't know what you are installing, so I can't trackback the wire diagram to help.  *





> My stereo wire adapter harness has a wire for illumination and there is no place for this on mmt stereo


It may be CAN-BUS so not needed. But on a 2000? Nope. You don't have CAN-BUS in your truck. 

Can you Please post Photos of what wire your working with as well as your radio and Model number, and we can help track down the issues. 


Again, there are going to be a LOT of wires you may not need at all. But Again, I can't tell you for sure. 


If your having issues with the install, I'm betting its off Brand Head unit. But again? Shots in the dark. 

Here is your Wire pinout for 2000 
*Thank you to the 12VOLT!*










https://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/559.html











(Credit: _Arron Miller) _


Pro Street has done a few installs and they used some aftermarket
audio, and it seems that your wire diagram is the same from 1999-2006 on most Trucks. They go into some of the cavets of the install on some models. And have detailed install guides. 








How To GMC Sierra Stereo Wiring Diagram - My Pro Street


Easily complete your GMC Sierra stereo install by using this Sierra Stereo Wiring guide that shows you what wire does what and which speaker wire goes where




my.prostreetonline.com






Maybe this may help. 






Let us know, and we can try to tackle the issue. But Like I said. I'm shooting in the dark.


----------



## Hechterooskie

Sorry for the mistake In my original post I was making it on my phone and autocorrected my stereo to mmt. The stereo I am using is the sony A415BT.


----------



## Theslaking

I99-2002 can be the same. 03-06 are something different. You need an integration harness for 03+. Even for the base models.

Your 02 just needs the basic metra harness so you don't need to cut wires. The illumination is radio dependent the power antenna is car dependent.


----------

